# New product from Bosch



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good news for all who own the Bosch Colt trim routers; Bosch will soon be releasing a new plunge base. I was not given the date they would be available but they are on the way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks for the info  it's about time I love that little router, SLP ?? (price)

==



Mike said:


> Good news for all who own the Bosch Colt trim routers; Bosch will soon be releasing a new plunge base. I was not given the date they would be available but they are on the way.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No pricing yet BJ; the information came from Bosch national customer care. I will update when they get me the info.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm watching for that too.


----------



## Seenya (Apr 11, 2010)

That's good news! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike:

My compliments and thanks for your stewardship, insight, and attitude.
MikeD


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

One more thing I *NEED* to get.
Thanks for the heads up,
Mike


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome, Mike! I sure like mine as it is; all it's been missing is plunge capability!!


----------



## clemsonjim (May 5, 2009)

Good news! I had sent Bosch a note awhile back about them letting the competition get ahead of them.
Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## eganders (Oct 28, 2009)

*Single handed plunge?*

I hope that the plunge can be used single handed. Most plunge bases change the small router into a two handed affair. For doing detail work the plunge action could be very shallow and internalized in such a way as to allow you to grip the Colt like you do now. If it puts handles way outboard of the router and you have to use 2 hands, you might as well just go for your mid-sized router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Eric, not having seen the design I would venture a guess it will require two hands to plunge. Even so the small size of the router should help it get into tighter areas.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This is terrific news Mike!! I'll be watching this thread closely for the release date. THANKS!


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a DeWalt D26200 which is similar to the Colt. The D26200 is the European clone brother? of DWP611 and I think also the PC 450 is more or less the same. 

Anyway, I hope Bosch have made a better plunger base than DeWalt have because the plunger base for the D26200 is IMO not good. When the vertical lock is engaged, it flexes a lot on the free column. Actually, it is less stable than my 1/4" no-name $39.95 router :fie:


----------



## nicbate (May 17, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info! Can't wait.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Update! The plunge base for the Colt is called the PRO 11 and is scheduled to be available the fourth quarter this year. I suggest you let your tool dealer know you are interested in this product so they will be among the first to have them in stock.

Bosch listens to customer requests!


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bosch Colt Palm Router Plunge Base -PR20EVSK - First Look - Tool Skool

===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are a couple of close up's on the product managers desk.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

nice information.thanx Mike for updating.i was really looking for it.


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay! It's real! Can't wait!


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*Your the "Lucky" Mike !*

Hello Mike,

How come you know all the "important" people ?

I hope your wife knows how much respect you have earned with these photos and emails. 

Does Santa Claus (or Amazon) deliver these units ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is even easier than you think Neil; ask any local place that sells Bosch tools to pre-order you the Pro 11 plunge base. It has not been released yet; the official word is still "fourth quarter this year" but there are rumors about the end of August.

Over the years I have made many great contacts and I keep building relationships with companies for the forums members.


----------



## Derrill Swearingen (Dec 13, 2009)

tic toc, tic toc, tic toc...............antisipation........can't wait


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

derrills said:


> tic toc, tic toc, tic toc...............antisipation........can't wait



Welcome.....what routers do you have at the moment??


----------



## Derrill Swearingen (Dec 13, 2009)

Bosch Colt pr20, Bosch 1617 EVSP, Freud 1700


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch showed the PR011 at the IWS show in Atlanta this passt week and this morning said it will be available in October. Be sure to order the PR012 dust collection accessory to go with it.


----------



## eganders (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't want to sound like sour grapes, but I have a lot of routers with plunge bases or that are plunge routers that are just about the size of this Colt router after the base is added. Yes, it is lighter, but I think the real advantage of the Colt was the one-handed operation and how it nestled in your palm. I was looking for a plunge base that would allow me to have a short plunge action using the Colt as it was originally designed--as a one-handed router. If you were allowed to have a plunge action with adjustable return force, you could do lettering and small, detailed work within a workpiece that other plunge routers are not designed for. This would require some innovative work to keep the plunge mechanism out of the way of your palm, but that would make the Colt a different plunge router than all the rest. Oh well, this is probably like a lot of my ideas--a product for one customer--me!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Eric, thank you for sharing your thoughts. I will mention your ideas to the Product Manager. This is how new products are developed... from feedback like this.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

*Hitting the stores now!*

The wait is over, the new plunge bases are available. You can buy the complete kit as the PR20EVSPK.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike for the update BUT like many I just want the plunge base only ,,do you know if they sale that and what is the going price ??????????????? and a part number ?????


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The model number is PR011 and list is $163 Tool Barn does not have them listed yet but their price is $148 and you would have to phone in your order. I am sure this will drop as more stock becomes available. List for the combo kit with both bases is $344. By comparison list for the MRC23EVSK is $590 and they sell for $290 most places.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

I was hoping for a price around 100.oo or less for just the plunge base  I guess I will stick with the DeWalt 611 for now for only 155.oo same as the Colt with just a little bit more..like a vac.pickup tube  and take on the PC type guides out of the box.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

add on's ▼
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DNP616-Compact-Collection-Adapter/dp/B004AJ95FI/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_y

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW6913-Router-Adjustment-Adaptor/dp/B00002232W/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_z

===



Mike said:


> The model number is PR011 and list is $163 Tool Barn does not have them listed yet but their price is $148 and you would have to phone in your order. I am sure this will drop as more stock becomes available. List for the combo kit with both bases is $344. By comparison list for the MRC23EVSK is $590 and they sell for $290 most places.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This is great news but yes I'll be waiting for a price drop.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Me three, gonna need to get under $100 for the base to get my interest. I paid $189 for the EVSNK kit and that has proved to be a very handy set. Not sure just how much a plunge function would add to it.


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Me three, gonna need to get under $100 for the base to get my interest.


Me four....

No interest until us falls below $100. I have the Dewalt kit now, and it rocks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Update: Price on the PR011 plunge base will be around $85 most places.

Look what dropped in to see me yesterday! It will get a workout Saturday.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Mike said:


> Eric, thank you for sharing your thoughts. I will mention your ideas to the Product Manager. This is how new products are developed... from feedback like this.


Good Morning Mike

I have a small but recurring annoyance with Bosch Products. The tools are for the main part good. I have Bosch routers, sanders, drills, etc. My complaint is the associated carrying cases are just too small. All of the Bosch cases are a hassle. There is not enough room to get the power cords back in the case. Putting a Bosch Tool away is like solving a puzzle. At the end of work days I just don't need and shouldn't have to spend two to three minutes per tool to get the case closed.

If you could forward this comment to the Bosch product manager I would appreciate it. 

Regards
Ben


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ben, here is the PR20EVSPK set in the case; lots of room in this one.  You are not the only person who is not happy with this style of case. This is why Bosch is selling many of the newer tools in an L-Boxx. There are 6 sizes and one is bound to be perfect for your tool.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> Update: Price on the PR011 plunge base will be around $85 most places.
> 
> Look what dropped in to see me yesterday! It will get a workout Saturday.


Looks good--but i can't believe you're waiting until Saturday for a workout!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

No choice Earl, too many irons in the fire. I am disappointed that the dust collection adapter(PR012) is not available yet. I will mention that the clear sub base plate must be centered like the ones on the newest 1617's and the MR 23's. The Bosch part number for their centering cone is the RA1151 which works on all of the above. This plunge base uses the same quick release adapter and guide bushings as the other models.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> Update: Price on the PR011 plunge base will be around $85 most places.
> 
> Look what dropped in to see me yesterday! It will get a workout Saturday.


Hi Mike - Nice
Maybe mine will get here next week. I paid $80 after the 20% sale price, _Big Tool Store_ in Wichita has a regular price of $99.99 on it. 
I have got a question, does that edge guide fit on the plunge base?? Looks just like the one I got in the ESVNK kit.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> No choice Earl, too many irons in the fire. I am disappointed that the dust collection adapter(PR012) is not available yet. I will mention that the clear sub base plate must be centered like the ones on the newest 1617's and the MR 23's. The Bosch part number for their centering cone is the RA1151 which works on all of the above. This plunge base uses the same quick release adapter and guide bushings as the other models.


Yep, after needling you i read the post on dinner with your son--good choice!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the plunge base uses the Bosch deluxe edge guide same as the bigger routers.(10 mm rods) The standard Colt edge guide is included for use with the fixed base. There are two other sub base plates for the fixed base; one for use with PC style guide bushings!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> John, the plunge base uses the Bosch deluxe edge guide same as the bigger routers.(10 mm rods) The standard Colt edge guide is included for use with the fixed base. There are two other sub base plates for the fixed base; one for use with PC style guide bushings!


Thanks for the info Mike. I'll have to check, my Hitachi edge guide might fit. I like the look of the Bosch better though. The more I use that little Colt the more impressed I am with it


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> John, the plunge base uses the Bosch deluxe edge guide same as the bigger routers.(10 mm rods) The standard Colt edge guide is included for use with the fixed base. There are two other sub base plates for the fixed base; one for use with PC style guide bushings!


I've got the deluxe edge guide--does the inboard set of 3/8" holes fit the Colt? It looks like they were put there to fit something else, but what?

Another thought--is there any reason the stock 3/8" rods could not be replaced with a longer pair? Seems like it would offer a little more distance from the edge. I'm thinking just another 6" to 9", maybe drilling a wood block to run them through as well to which a knob (handhold) could be added for control. Just thinking...


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Mike said:


> John, the plunge base uses the Bosch deluxe edge guide same as the bigger routers.(10 mm rods) The standard Colt edge guide is included for use with the fixed base. There are two other sub base plates for the fixed base; one for use with PC style guide bushings!


Hi Mike

Thanks for the continuing flow of information about the new plunge base. I happen to have the Bosch deluxe edge guide sitting new and unused in my shop. I bought it at the same time as I got the full sized router. The 1617 wound up in my router table so I never got around to using the deluxe edge guide. All the more reason to pick up the new Colt plunge base ASAP.

regards
Ben


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

They Jolly well took their sweet time about it. Now what do I do with the nice yellow kit I have? Which, I might add, works very nicely. I still have the Colt,which is a truly GREAT tool, sitting at the Winter Palace, waiting for a project.
Guess I almost just gotta have a plunge base too, right!! Ha Ha Ha!!


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Mike,
If you had time, how about a performance review for the rest of us?
Steve


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Working on that today Steve.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Guess what showed up today.*

UPS guy dropped the new base off this afternoon. Surprised me, wasn't looking for it till just after Thanksgiving.
Really a very well made unit. Fit and finish were great. Plunge is very smooth going down, a bit sticky coming back up but I think some of that is me. I has a lock on release system so you need to push the lever down to release the lock. I think it is more a matter of me getting used to the release point. My Hitachi M12VC works the same way and I had a little issue when I first got it. If the lever isn't fully down, the brake gets a little grabby. Personally, I like this method better than the Porter Cable where you have to consciously move the lever to lock it. My Freud and Trend both have the Porter Cable method and I have had both pop up on me in the middle of a cut. 
I didn't get to use it much today but did notice that it provides excellent visibility and the center of gravity is so low (I think the base weights almost as much as the motor) that it is very stable. Without the bushing adapter, the hole is 2-1/8", more than enough for any bit one would want to use in a trim router. It manuevers very well also, I freehanded a couple of signs real quickly and it was very easy to handle and guide in that operation. 
The base plate is a little larger than I expected at 5-3/4", same as the Hitachi M12VC but I don't see that as an issue. I will be making new baseplates anyway for guide bushing use. 
Overall, I'm pretty satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

My plunge base for my Colt,works just like a Porter Cable base
Made for about 50 cents of MDF..and it can plunge down about 3" deep.

===


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> My plunge base for my Colt,works just like a Porter Cable base
> Made for about 50 cents of MDF..and it can plunge down about 3" deep.
> 
> ===


Hi Bj - yep, I bet it does work like a porter cable base:lol:
Yeah, I took the lazy way out and bought one.h34r:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is the PR 012 dust collection adapter for the PR 011 plunge base. Quick and easy attachment with two comfortable screws. This is a pre-production version so it may vary slightly when released; these are expected out around the end of March 2013.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey BJ - from the new pics you put up this morning, I see an advantage of yours over the factory one. The factory base completely blocks access to the spindle lock, gotta use two wrenches or pop the motor out to switch bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I notice that in the picture that Mike put up and I said why do it that way that's going to be a big down fall for the new base  but not to big of a deal to drill out the base for a finger hole..

==



jschaben said:


> Hey BJ - from the new pics you put up this morning, I see an advantage of yours over the factory one. The factory base completely blocks access to the spindle lock, gotta use two wrenches or pop the motor out to switch bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

That looks like a Craftsman dust collection adapter for the 2 and 2.5 HP router...

===



Mike said:


> Here is the PR 012 dust collection adapter for the PR 011 plunge base. Quick and easy attachment with two comfortable screws. This is a pre-production version so it may vary slightly when released; these are expected out around the end of March 2013.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Mike said:


> Here is the PR 012 dust collection adapter for the PR 011 plunge base. Quick and easy attachment with two comfortable screws. This is a pre-production version so it may vary slightly when released; these are expected out around the end of March 2013.


Good Morning Mike

I haven't gotten my hands on the PR 011 yet. I have two sets of guide bushings. They are a Bosch Set and a Wood River set (Porter Cable Type). Neither fit the standard fixed base plate of my Bosch Colt. 

Can you tell me if either of these sets will 'flange up' with the PR 011 plunge base or will I need some sort of adapter?

Regards
Ben


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Good Morning Mike
> 
> I haven't gotten my hands on the PR 011 yet. I have two sets of guide bushings. They are a Bosch Set and a Wood River set (Porter Cable Type). Neither fit the standard fixed base plate of my Bosch Colt.
> 
> ...


Hi Ben - that was my first question to the Bosch rep when I bought mine. The Bosch set will work with the same Bosch adapter used on the 1617, RA1126 IIRC. Your Wood River set will work with the RA1100 adapter in conjunction with the 1126 adapter. 
I have some PC type and some Lee Valley type so I think I will likely just make new bases instead of messing with the Bosch adapters and bushings. I do like the clip in style but will need to tie to much money up to switch over.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> That looks like a Craftsman dust collection adapter for the 2 and 2.5 HP router...
> 
> ===


I'm gonna have to check into that:thank_you2::thank_you2:

It also looks like I'm gonna need to spring for an edge guide, the Hitachi guide isn't even close. :no:

I think I'll wait to go drilling/grinding on the base for the spindle lock. Dust collector may preclude being able to change bits easily any way. Popping the motor out isn't a biggy anyway.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, yes it does look like the dust collection adapters on the 1617 and MR23.

A second wrench is used with the plunge base so no hole drilling. Mine came with both wrenches.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Ben - that was my first question to the Bosch rep when I bought mine. The Bosch set will work with the same Bosch adapter used on the 1617, RA1126 IIRC. Your Wood River set will work with the RA1100 adapter in conjunction with the 1126 adapter.
> I have some PC type and some Lee Valley type so I think I will likely just make new bases instead of messing with the Bosch adapters and bushings. I do like the clip in style but will need to tie to much money up to switch over.


John

Thanks for the Information. Some times I feel like a collector of adapters rather than a woodworker

Regards
Beb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I think the edge guide below will work on the Colt

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW6913 Router Edge Guide with Fine Adjustment and Vacuum Adaptor: Home Improvement

==


jschaben said:


> I'm gonna have to check into that:thank_you2::thank_you2:
> 
> It also looks like I'm gonna need to spring for an edge guide, the Hitachi guide isn't even close. :no:
> 
> I think I'll wait to go drilling/grinding on the base for the spindle lock. Dust collector may preclude being able to change bits easily any way. Popping the motor out isn't a biggy anyway.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I think the edge guide below will work on the Colt
> 
> ...


Hi Bj - Thanks for the tip - $$ aren't that different between the deWalt and the Bosch... unless I investigate the used market. Thanks again
Amazon.com: Bosch RA1054 Deluxe Router Edge Guide With Dust Extraction Hood & Vacuum Hose Adapter: Home Improvement


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Bj - do you have the full model number of that sears router for the dust collector? I tried to look it up on Parts direct but need all the digits, including the first three mfg code.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I will need to pull the manual in the AM

===


jschaben said:


> Hey Bj - do you have the full model number of that sears router for the dust collector? I tried to look it up on Parts direct but need all the digits, including the first three mfg code.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Here's the model number 320-17543
Part number #100 -Vac.Apt.
3122784000

===


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Here's the model number 320-17543
> Part number #100 -Vac.Apt.
> ...


:thank_you2: Thank you sir.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You are Welcome 
==



jschaben said:


> :thank_you2: Thank you sir.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello group. Am in residence at Winter Palace and ready to route!! New Colt base is on the way at this moment. Will give a full, deep analytical report as soon as I can, since I know you are all breathless with anticipation.
But......but....now what do I do with the pretty little yellow one that has all the stuff with it?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I know at least one forum member who is itching for a compact router with a plunge base--and since it looks like he'll be delivering 2 planers and a jointer tomorrow, might be in a position to purchase a good used unit!! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I have not seen any posts from an actual user of the new base. Did I miss them somewhere? Am going to try a search. Mine will be here in a day or so....$99 plus shipping.
Am ready to try it on my first winter project......a simple little filing unit for top of new old desk.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Warren, I am working with my Colt plunge now. This is one of the small routers we are reviewing at this time too. Photos will go up next week.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Got it ordered!!*

After putzing around...i just ordered the Bosch Palm and plunge base. Had been waffling over the Amazon "get it someday" price of $159.45 for the plunge kit, or just buying the PR20EVSK and then the base separately. Sold a planer and a jointer this week, so i had a little cash that could be reinvested. Cobbled a deal together to do it but came out all right i think....

Router--
CPO has the reconditioned PR20EVSK on ebay right now for 69.99 with free shipping, which is less than on their own site (new was 84.99 net of the $25 from them). So that's an ebay purchase.

Base--
Here's where it got strange...
CPO has the plunge base at $100.00, so it's eligible for $25 discount (only one discount per order--i tried that!!). Put that in the cart at $75. Shipping would have been $6.99, but is free at $99 right now...so picked up a base plate for the RA style bushings at $12 (would have done it later anyway). Left me $13 short on free shipping so i tossed in the roller adapter at $18.

Glad that's over--will be gladder when they get here!!


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

*Play day*

Mike held a play day at his place to compare the plunge base models of the Colt, DW-611 and the Trend. I was interested due to my current plunge router being a PC 6912 motor / 6931 plunge base which is a beast for smaller work. Plus it isn't variable speed. 

*My visual observations were;*

Trend - plunge release on opposite side, plunge release in opposite release mode, cable out of the top, turret levels are all adjustable with threaded screws, slightly stiffer plunge spring, dust hose goes out straight up

Bosch Colt - grips instead of knobs, turret detent positions weren't as easily found, full circle base, dust hose goes out at an angle, two wrenches needed for bit change

Dewalt - shaft lock button for bit change, turret is 4 fixed and one adjustable, scale is closer to pointer, LED lights underneath,

*Use comments;*
The testing scenario included using a smaller round over bit on rectangle samples. 

Weight was not objectionable on any of them.

All of the three seemed to rock doing the round over if you didn't pay attention due to the base size. My experience with plunge routers is that the larger the base, the better on this and the Colt had a full circle to be better at this Even with the Colt though, I would consider making a bigger base or using strips around the piece being routed to "lean" the base part that is in space.

I liked the shaft stop button on the Dewalt, but Mike considers it a minus due to some of his experience with casting that have broken. 

Adjusting bit height was easy on the Colt and DW since you could set the router on the flat top of the motor. The Trend has its cord coming out the top and needed to be wrestled a bit on its side.

The Colt height gauge scale is much further from the pointer and seemed useless to me. Initial height is usually done with a gauge block while tightening the bit, but my experience with plunge routers is that at times you want to change it slightly deeper or higher. That is where changing the rod a fraction comes in. With the Colt it is so far away that it really depends on what angle you are looking to determine the change you are making. The Dewalt pointer was right against the scale.

Plunge on all of them was smooth and reasonable, with the Trend being just a bit stiffer.

We didn't use the dust collection during the testing. That is one big complaint on my PC.

*My conclusion*
During the play day I was very interested in the Trend due to the price being near half of the others. After thinking about it, I am leaning to the DW611. I have a Bosch ROS and Jigsaw that are couple of my favorite tools, but I don't really see the Colt plunge being the same caliber. I do some inlay and the LED should help.

*Other Rambling*

If you take the Colt and DW611 motors out their bases, the Colt would be much friendlier to do hand carving with. Not something I would do.

Hopefully I didn't mix up some of my facts as it has been a week or more since the play day and I didn't take any written notes. Mike can correct those.

I don't already have a colt, so if it was just adding a plunge base it might have swayed my decision.

Steve.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Steve--not sure if it's always been there, but my new Bosch Colt has a spindle lock, and only a 17mm collet wrench is included with the kit. The motor flats are still present and the manual does point out that a thin 10mm wrench can be used as an alternative to the spindle lock. Earlier models may not have been so equipped??

I think i'll hunt for a thin 10mm--there's a guy on ebay that makes some nice flat wrenches for PC and Bosch routers. I like Mike's thinking on this--too much that could go wrong without seeing it happen!!


----------



## CactusRoper (Jan 25, 2008)

*Colt Plunge Base*

CPO Tools is giving $25 off of the Colt plunge base. This brings the cost down to $75.00.


----------



## Derrill Swearingen (Dec 13, 2009)

Was looking at PR011 Bosch plunge base this morning and ran across Xmas deals?
CPO Bosch $25 off for orders = or > $100
CPO Bosch free shipping for orders = or > $100 till Monday


----------



## newbyld (Dec 26, 2012)

I was delighted to receive a PR011 plunge base for my Colt router this Christmas. But I'm baffled by the two screws in the turret. The screws are nylock, so they are evidently intended for holding an adjustment. I've talked to Bosch's chat person, Customer Support, and Technical Support. No one knows why they're there. They are on the 4th and 6th steps down, and effectively eliminate those steps, as the screw head is slightly higher than the previous step. Their Tech Support guy suggested they were for fine-tuning the depth, which makes no sense because the plunge rod does that. The screw on the 6th step is particularly ill-placed, because it would make the last increment twice the normal. For now I have removed them. Does anyone have a clue what they're for??


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

newbyld said:


> I was delighted to receive a PR011 plunge base for my Colt router this Christmas. But I'm baffled by the two screws in the turret. The screws are nylock, so they are evidently intended for holding an adjustment. I've talked to Bosch's chat person, Customer Support, and Technical Support. No one knows why they're there. They are on the 4th and 6th steps down, and effectively eliminate those steps, as the screw head is slightly higher than the previous step. Their Tech Support guy suggested they were for fine-tuning the depth, which makes no sense because the plunge rod does that. The screw on the 6th step is particularly ill-placed, because it would make the last increment twice the normal. For now I have removed them. Does anyone have a clue what they're for??


Hi Larry - So far, I've just ignored them. I don't often use the turret steps anyway, just never got in the habit I guess. I will be following this thread though now that you got my curiousity up.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, those screws are for fine adjustment of the depth stop. The concept seems valid to an engineer but in the real world are not needed. I suggest taking them off as woodworkers will never need them.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

From Amazon

Bosch PR011 Colt Router Plunge Base for PR10E/PR20EVS Routers
$99.99

Bosch PR20EVSK Colt Palm Grip 5.6 Amp 1-Horsepower Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router with Edge Guide
$100.00


Bosch PR20EVSNK Colt Installers Kit 5.7 Amp 1 Hp Fixed-Base Variable-Speed Router with 3 Assorted Bases and Edge Guide
$179.00


----------



## newbyld (Dec 26, 2012)

*Official response from Bosch*



newbyld said:


> I was delighted to receive a PR011 plunge base for my Colt router this Christmas. But I'm baffled by the two screws in the turret. The screws are nylock, so they are evidently intended for holding an adjustment. I've talked to Bosch's chat person, Customer Support, and Technical Support. No one knows why they're there. They are on the 4th and 6th steps down, and effectively eliminate those steps, as the screw head is slightly higher than the previous step. Their Tech Support guy suggested they were for fine-tuning the depth, which makes no sense because the plunge rod does that. The screw on the 6th step is particularly ill-placed, because it would make the last increment twice the normal. For now I have removed them. Does anyone have a clue what they're for??


I just got the official response from a senior tech at Bosch concerning the two screws in the turret: 
"Either or both of them can be used for multiple-pass routing operations in which the total depth does not equal a 1/8-inch increment. The screws can be adjusted up to create 1/16" step, for example."
So, if you wanted to make a skim cut for the final pass, you could use these screws to create a step less than 1/8", instead of adjusting the plunge rod. For now, mine reside in a couple of other holes I found in the circular base, until I need that function. My impression so far is that this base is a great addition to the palm router. It works smoothly and it is easy to swap between this and the fixed base.


----------



## newbyld (Dec 26, 2012)

One final update on the screws in the turret. I was able to talk to Bosch's product manager for routers at The Woodworking Show in Baltimore last weekend, and he confirmed that the screws are for creating steps less than 1/8". You would rarely use all of the steps, so they use two of them to enable you to set smaller increments. Makes a lot of sense, and I've moved my screws back onto the turret for that purpose. I expect that there may be an update to the manual someday to highlight that function.


----------

